# Recurve limbs wooden vs foam vs carbon limbs



## DarkLightStar

It's mostly feel. Wood seems to have a bit of a "softer" shot and perhaps absorbs some of the residual energy better. Buuuuuut, any well-tuned bow is going to feel pretty nice because it's working efficiently.

I personally prefer non-wood cores because of Texas heat. Hours of direct sunlight on a wood core is going to cause a little expansion. I feel carbon and foam and glass are a little less susceptible to the effects of nature.

Other than that, it's just a limb. To me. If it's straight and the poundage is correct it should feel pretty nice when its shot.


----------



## grantmac

Core material is debatable (border did oven tests to confirm), but a full carbon limb is significantly faster than a glass one while being more stable.


----------



## GoldArcher403

Mostly feel. I prefer the snappier, faster feel of a carbon limb. Other prefer the softer feel of a wood limb. Other than that, the only real difference between the two is carbon limbs are less susceptible to changes caused my temperature and hygrometry. Wood limbs, even those with fiberglass laminate will react differently in hotter/colder and humid or less humid environments. My old wood core hoyt limbs used to almost hurt to shoot during the winter because the cold temperatures made the limbs feel so stiff. A carbon limb on the other hand will react the same no matter the climate.


----------



## arrowchucker222

What are your feelings on the difference between a top end carbon/wood vs Carbon/ foam. Xtours as an example, come either way.
But any brand you have tried.


----------



## DarkLightStar

I'm currently shooting WIAWIS NS Foam limbs. It's not exactly a 1:1 comparison, but I've shot Vic Wunderle's WIAWIS ONE wood core limbs. The draw is the same. The holding weight feels the same. Getting through the clicker feels the same. The shot feels very different.

It's just "softer." It's not as harsh and aggressive when you shoot your shot. Instead of "Bang!" it feels like "huh?" when you're used to "BANG!"

Might be a very positive reaction for someone who isn't used to that. You turn to the owner of the bow and go, "Interesting!"

Another thing is Vic's bow is super-tuned. 

If your bow isn't tuned very well you're going to get a whole lotta BANG and shake and rattle no matter what kind of limbs or arrows or strings or stabilizer weights you have on there.

Call me crazy, but a half-turn of my plunger went from "tuned" to "OMG, I might actually be kinda decent at this archery thing!" Bow went from quiet to super-quiet. And that's with the graphene foam limbs.

Just my two cents.

It's not completely about the limbs. It's more of a "whole picture" thing.


----------



## Robert43

Thanks for the information


----------



## SHPoet

I actually think the foam is the smoothest but that is just personal opinion.

My bamboo core limbs are a couple of FPS quicker than the foam core but they seem a bit stiffer.


----------



## anmactire

In general limb shape will make the biggest difference on the draw. That same shape will be a big factor in energy storage too. Certain materials allow for better performance in energy returns also. For the average archer it can be felt but isn't a big deal at the target. You will notice a bad limb if you have decent experience with good ones. When I switch from my Hex 6 to something like a cheap SF limb the difference is very, very noticeable. The SF is easier to tune due to conventional shape, but they feel awful in comparison and don't give the same overall output. 

Rule of thumb, where "performance" is measured statistics:

Fibreglass and wood - stacky and low performance for the most part but will shoot a 10 as much as the next limb, and of course there are always pleasant gems in every category. Cheap!
Carbon + glass and any core material - average performance and you will see little variation between moderately priced limbs of this build. If you're out of the super budget category, go for it.
Carbon only (glassless) and any core material - high limb performance and you will see a bit of variation between brands at the price point of limbs like this but its hard to go wrong with any. High price point.
Super recurves - class of their own, kind of a "must try". Difficult tune in my experience. Their design necessitates things like carbon only build. Top end performance but usually very high price and you need to be happy working outside of norms.

Draw up a few sets and genuinely just buy what you like the feeling of the best, none of the above will make you shoot better or worse but a comfortable shot will. That will be comfort behind the bow, and comfort to know you don't have to eat beans for a few weeks because you blew your grocery budget on the idea of what "_should_" be better.


----------



## Robert43

Hi thanks for all the information learnt a lot
I was wondering if you go from say wood / glass limbs to say foam / carbon same length ie 68" same draw weight etc would you need stiffer arrows?
Also same if you go from say 70" bow to 68" bow would your arrows need to be weaker?


----------



## SHPoet

You shouldn't need new arrows.


----------



## Butterscotch

I've know of two or three archers who had their top of the line limbs with foam core snap and break. Yes, its probably rare and maybe it was just a coincidence that I know of only foam cores snapping (involving the same top of the line brand) whereas, I have not heard of anyone have their wood core limbs (again, the top of the line brand) snap and break. It would be interesting to know if anybody has experienced their wood core limbs (the brand that you pay and an arm and leg for) snapping while shooting.

I was also told that foam core limbs do not change their shape as much due to temperature as do wood, ie, more consistency.


----------



## teebat

I had two sets of quattro's break on me in one year. One of them while I was at a tournament shooting. I switch to the carbon bamboo and I haven't had any issues.


Butterscotch said:


> I've know of two or three archers who had their top of the line limbs with foam core snap and break. Yes, its probably rare and maybe it was just a coincidence that I know of only foam cores snapping (involving the same top of the line brand) whereas, I have not heard of anyone have their wood core limbs (again, the top of the line brand) snap and break. It would be interesting to know if anybody has experienced their wood core limbs (the brand that you pay and an arm and leg for) snapping while shooting.
> 
> I was also told that foam core limbs do not change their shape as much due to temperature as do wood, ie, more consistency.


Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac

Only limbs I've broken were foam core.


----------



## centershot

Biggest difference a novice will feel is in his wallet.


----------



## moomooholycow

grantmac said:


> Only limbs I've broken were foam core.


Same.. I also "downgraded" to glass/wood limbs this year and my scores actually went up thanks to the added forgiveness. Helped me work through some release problems.


----------



## DarkLightStar

I'm glad that your performance has improved, moomooholycow, but how do glass/wood limbs add "forgiveness?"


----------



## moomooholycow

DarkLightStar said:


> I'm glad that your performance has improved, moomooholycow, but how do glass/wood limbs add "forgiveness?"


However they pleased... however they pleased...


----------



## DarkLightStar

? 

Magic, eh?  That's cool. 

Sometimes that's all it takes!


----------



## moomooholycow

DarkLightStar said:


> ?
> 
> Magic, eh?  That's cool.
> 
> Sometimes that's all it takes!


I doubt it.. there's a reason "how" (which is what you asked)--might have to do with the weight of the glass vs. carbon; the fact that they're less torsionally stable, which might have helped with janky release; that they're slower to accelerate, which gives them more time to recover before the arrow has a lot of energy put into it, etc. etc..--but I don't have this technical expertise to help in this area (they are actually glass/carbon/wood limbs I switched to). But.. magic/fairy dust COULD be an explanation, I suppose.


----------



## Fahmi Belal

anmactire said:


> In general limb shape will make the biggest difference on the draw. That same shape will be a big factor in energy storage too. Certain materials allow for better performance in energy returns also. For the average archer it can be felt but isn't a big deal at the target. You will notice a bad limb if you have decent experience with good ones. When I switch from my Hex 6 to something like a cheap SF limb the difference is very, very noticeable. The SF is easier to tune due to conventional shape, but they feel awful in comparison and don't give the same overall output.
> 
> Rule of thumb, where "performance" is measured statistics:
> 
> Fibreglass and wood - stacky and low performance for the most part but will shoot a 10 as much as the next limb, and of course there are always pleasant gems in every category. Cheap!
> Carbon + glass and any core material - average performance and you will see little variation between moderately priced limbs of this build. If you're out of the super budget category, go for it.
> Carbon only (glassless) and any core material - high limb performance and you will see a bit of variation between brands at the price point of limbs like this but its hard to go wrong with any. High price point.
> Super recurves - class of their own, kind of a "must try". Difficult tune in my experience. Their design necessitates things like carbon only build. Top end performance but usually very high price and you need to be happy working outside of norms.
> 
> Draw up a few sets and genuinely just buy what you like the feeling of the best, none of the above will make you shoot better or worse but a comfortable shot will. That will be comfort behind the bow, and comfort to know you don't have to eat beans for a few weeks because you blew your grocery budget on the idea of what "_should_" be better.


Hi im newbie here, also looking for upgrade limbs from Cartel Falcon 68"/32# wood/fibre limbs to brand limbs likes WW/Hoyt (wood/fibre)
My second thought is may buying second class brand likes KAP Winstorm/WNS Delta C2 which i can get Full Carbon limbs (increase poundage too 68"/36#)
Im now trying for short to long range shooting 50mtr.
Seeking advise from Eldest, tqvm very appreciated it


----------



## Vittorio

One of the simplest ways to judge limbs from limbs in the beginner's /intermediate ranges is to weigh them (mass weight). Then buy the lighter you can, possibly with some carbon inside. Try to stay to < 200 g /limb, <400g /pair


----------

